

From Bankrupt Builder To Owning Every Zip Code - mcyger
http://www.domainsherpa.com/jake-ackerman-zipsmart-interview/

======
chuckie
It's amazing how domain names are a form of real estate that most people don't
value the same as physical real estate.

